# Ebe Stignani as Carmen and other possibly unlikely Carmens



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

A recording exists of Ebe Stignani as Carmen, sung in Italian to the Don Jose of Gigli. Had anyone heard it? And Anny Konetzni sang Carmen in Vienna in the 1930s.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Francasacchi said:


> A recording exists of Ebe Stignani as Carmen, sung in Italian to the Don Jose of Gigli. Had anyone heard it? And Anny Konetzni sang Carmen in Vienna in the 1930s.


What is unlikely about them ?


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> What is unlikely about them ?


physique du role. vocal approach..


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Emmy Destinn and Marjorie Lawrence, two Wagnerian veterans, were quite unlikely Carmens, no?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Christa Ludwig...

(I think recordings exist in both German and French, but I haven't explored them.)

N.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Opera MODO portrayed Carmen as transgender, with countertenor Bryan DeSilva in the role.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Opera MODO portrayed Carmen as transgender, with countertenor Bryan DeSilva in the role.


Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Some people have too much time on their hands.


Sur la place
chacun passe,
chacun vient, chacun va ;
drôles de gens que ces gens-là !


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Sur la place
> chacun passe,
> chacun vient, chacun va ;
> drôles de gens que ces gens-là !


Drôles, sans doute. Vraiment ridicules.


----------

